# Der heilige Gral eurer "GT-Liebelei"



## tofu1000 (2. April 2011)

*So, hier darf geträumt, gehofft und geschwärmt werden...*

Ich möchte wissen, was für die GT-Nerds dieses kleinen Dorfes die sprichwörtliche Cocktailkirsche auf dem GT-Lieblingsrieseneisbecher ist bzw. wäre. 

Ich persönlich habe zwar eine Abneigung gegenüber Kirschen, allerdings gäbe es für mich nicht nur einen heiligen Gral..... 

Einer davon wäre auf jeden Fall dieser (natürlich in passender Größe):







Also los!


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2011)

Schöne Idee 

Bei mir ist es allerdings nichts Materielles. Einen netten Tag bzw. eine schöne Tour mit Hans Rey wäre schon eine geniale Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. April 2011)

Yes but the original green ano with u-brake is the true holy grail of green Zaskars.  Very few were built.


----------



## epic2006 (3. April 2011)

Es gäbe sooo viel....ich für meinen Teil habe meinen Gral schon gefunden


----------



## tofu1000 (3. April 2011)

Jörg, toller Traum! Als eigentlicher Prototyp eines jeden GT-Freaks, der schließlich sogar eine LTS-Thermoplast-Türklinke hat, müsste er ja eigentlich irgendwann mal auf einem GT-Treffen auftauchen.... 

Kevin, your green beast is lovely, too! But I like the anodized acid green sooo much!

Gerrit, jaaa?? Was denn? Lass dich nicht so bitten! Momentan müsste es doch ein Cablehanger sein, oder.......? 

Hier ein weiterer Traum:





Ein Psyclone spielt ja ansich schon in einer besonderen Liga, aber dieses.... Detailverliebtheit auf die Spitze getrieben...


----------



## pago79 (3. April 2011)

Interessante Überlegung

Für mich nicht wirklich an einem einzelnen Modell festzumachen.
Eher an der Geschichte des einzelnen Rades und den damit verbundenen Emotionen und Erinnerungen.
Zum Beispiel das original Hans Rey Zaskar aus der Heinz Endler Fotostrecke
(Türkis mit Spin wheels und Quadra)
Oder ein original Juli Furtado Worldcup Xizang.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2011)

Eindeutig so was:



Ich steh auf Chrom GTs 
(zwei verchromte hab ich schon)


----------



## epic2006 (3. April 2011)

Naja, ich dachte, dass muss ich hier nicht mehr bebildern, aber bitteschön:




Das Bike war nur sehr kurz ein Traum, der noch schneller Wirklichkeit wurde.
Das Teil, dass für mich scheinbar nicht erreichbar ist wäre dieses:



dabei wünsch ich mir das fast mehr als z.B. ein STS Thermoplasst oder ein 95er Zaskar....wie gesagt, es gibt sooo viel.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2011)

Saugeile Idee Steve!

mein heiligen Gräle (gibts davon überhaupt nen Plural?): (in keiner bestimmten Reihenfolge):

- echtes Alu-Zassi in BB
- Ruckus 7 1.0 2011 (haben gestern abend auf ner Feier an der Bar erst wieder über den Pornoappeal von Ruckus und Fury philosophiert. Hab mich dann fürs Ruckus entschieden. Und für die kleine Blonde, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.... 
- Psyclone


----------



## DefektesKind (3. April 2011)

0 Minuten 36 Sekunden


Thermoplastic GT BMX  


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tnniDO11iI"]YouTube        - GT STS[/nomedia]


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. April 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> Interessante Überlegung
> 
> Für mich nicht wirklich an einem einzelnen Modell festzumachen.
> Eher an der Geschichte des einzelnen Rades und den damit verbundenen Emotionen und Erinnerungen.
> ...




How about Juli's old Edge steel road bike?  I do have that


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2011)

Ich sehe, hier ist noch enormes Potential für weitere Aufbaufäden und Tourenberichte vorhanden! 

Vom defekten Kind hätte ich allerdings eher sowas erwartet:





Wirklich schöne Ideen! 

@PS: Ich hoffe, sie hat dann wenigstens noch ein amtliches Frühstück bekommen...

*Weitermachen! *


----------



## pago79 (4. April 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> How about Juli's old Edge steel road bike?  I do have that



Kevin, why only I am not surprised that you have such a bike


----------



## salzbrezel (7. April 2011)




----------



## rondell (7. April 2011)




----------



## Cad2 (8. April 2011)

rondell schrieb:


>



genial 
will ich auch haben


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2011)

Ich auch, als Xizang und in der richtigen Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich auch, als Xizang und in der richtigen Größe.



Den hier?





Den behalte ich aber für mich.

On Topic

Ein Ruckus 7 wäre was für mich!


----------



## GTdanni (10. April 2011)

Ein Vengeance in 76er Sitzhöhe wäre noch etwas was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte. 

Ansonsten würde ich, wie schon hier angesprochen, eine gemütliche Tour mit Hans vorziehen. 

Das ist etwas das hat man für immer... 

Cu Danni

P.S. So ein Xi in Team Lackierung hab ich schon abgeschrieben, das ist so selten da kommt man nicht ran.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. April 2011)

91 Cyclone


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. April 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> 91 Cyclone


  Oops forgot the pictures


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2011)

Schönes Thema - und schwierig zu beantworten...

Traumrad 1: Das 1991er Zaskar war immer mein Traumrad und mein altes (zu kleines) werde ich sicher mal wieder polieren und neu aufbauen, vermutlich mit XC Pro.

Traumrad 2: Dann geht es mir ähnlich wie GT-Sassy: Die alten BMX-Cruiser sind sooo schön. Ich habe noch einen 24" Mini-Crusier für meinen Nachwuchs auf dem Dachboden, das wird in ein paar Jahren sicher ein schönes Projekt 

Traumrad 3: Was Modernes: Der weiße Hans Rey Signature Rahmen, also der Zaskar Trials. Den will ich evtl. noch dieses Jahr mit 24" als Spaßrad aufbauen. Dafür müsste ich aber den blauen "felddern", was auch nicht leicht fällt...

Und und und. Natürlich wären ein Lightning oder ein Cyclone/Psyclone auch großartig, aber man kann nich alles haben. Wie immer also


----------



## gremlino (12. April 2011)

STS LOBO-Wölfchen


----------



## Davidbelize (12. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> STS LOBO-Wölfchen



iss gerad ein schöner inner bucht.


----------



## gremlino (13. April 2011)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> iss gerad ein schöner inner bucht.



nene, für mich schön anzusehen aber nicht zum fahren


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. April 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> How about Juli's old Edge steel road bike?  I do have that



Furtado that is.


----------



## cotopaxi (19. April 2011)

Hier mein Lobo, der nicht eingebuchtet wird aber käuflich isser trotzdem.../Users/ratlager/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/04/19/20110419-112926/IMG_0114.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (22. April 2011)

YESSSS!!!!
hatte gestern Nacht die Gelegenheit ein Ruckus 7 1.0 quasi "boxfresh" ein paar Runden durch unser verschlafenes Städtchen zu scheuchen. Schade dass die Eisdielen schon zu hatten  
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl dass irgendjemand in der Stadt sämtliche Bordsteine, Stufen und Kanten entfernt hatte. Das Fahrwerk kann definitiv weit mehr als ich. Mein Gott hat das Spass gemacht. Und für über 18 Kilo lässt sich das Baby echt ganz schön spritzig und wendig bewegen.
Hmm, mal sehen ob ich bis Saisonende die Kohle für das Prachtstück  übrig hab. Wenn nicht geb ich aber hier Bescheid, dann könnte ich da evtl. was vermitteln.

Freudig erregte Grüsse

M4rcu5
P.S. und schwarz isses auch noch 
P.P.S. nach nochmaligem durchlesen des Threads fällt mir gerade auf, dass immer wenn ein Ruckus des Abends im Spiel ist, es auch mit den kleinen Blonden klappt. Also mein Gral hat definitiv magische Kräfte. Ich glaub ich geh jetzt immer mit Bike auf die Piste...


----------



## planetsmasher (27. April 2011)

tja da hätte man mal die Gelegenheit den Gral für ein Wochenende ausgeliehen zu bekommen und dann just in der Woche wo man dank Rückenschmerzen out of order ist und das Wochenende eh mit Terminen vollgepackt ist. Hab mich dann im "Showroom" meines Freundes doch spontan gegen das Ruckus und für das Force Carbon entschieden. Ist denke ich für ne entspannte Rollerei am Sonntag besser geeignet. Aber jetzt wo ich das Ding leibhaftig in Händen halte, könnte das Schmuckstück auch zum Gral für mich werden. (und zum finanziellen Ruin...)

Gralshüterische Grüsse!

M.


----------



## versus (27. April 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ...dass immer wenn ein Ruckus des Abends im Spiel ist, es auch mit den kleinen Blonden klappt...



wir reden hier von BIER, nicht wahr?


----------



## planetsmasher (28. April 2011)

äh nein. Im Gegensatz zu den Mädels bin ich in Sachen Bier relativ festgefahren. Gustl und Astra zu Hause. Dunkles Weizen in meiner Stammkneipe. Ich kann Dir aber versichern dass Bier an besagten Abenden auch in ausreichenden Mengen im Spiel war


----------



## MKAB (4. Mai 2011)

Ein Zaskar war immer mein Traum damals.
Kinder reicher Eltern hatten eins. Und konnten dann oft nicht mal einen gescheiten Wheelie oder einen Bunnyhop ohne Schlaufen...

Von dem Xizang wusste man zwar, es war aber völlig unerreichbar. Sinnlos, auch nur daran zu denken, davon zu träumen...

Der Gral, ein Xizang - das wärs also. Und enlich mal eins in meiner Größe 

Fahr zwar kein BMX mehr, aber mein altes Perfomer von 1993 hätte ich auch gern wieder. 
Damals (m)ein Traum, sauer verdient mit Zeitungsaustragen und Schuften in den Schulferien in der Autoaufbereitung. 
Dann verkauft, um irgendeinen anderen Schei$$ bezahlen zu können


----------



## redsandow (23. Mai 2011)

als jäger und sammler ist das problem ,das es ja nie wirklich aufhört einen heiligen gral zu geben.wenn man meint,man hat ihn gefunden,leuchtet in der ferne ein neues ziel.
ein besuch in den HEILIGEN HALLEN und darin ne weile rumstöbern,so fürn ein paar tage.


----------



## epic2006 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte ja, ich hätte ihn gefunden, bis ich gestern ein Bild von einem GT LYNX gesehen habe (das würde neben dem Xizang sooo gut aussehen). 

Jetzt hab ich einen heiligen GT Gral.


----------



## MKAB (23. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...ein Bild von einem GT LYNX



Ein vollgefedertes GT aus Titan?? Geil, hab ich auch noch nie von gehört 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So eins?





Quelle bzw. Copyright: http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/284424  bzw. www.mtbr.com


----------



## epic2006 (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, das wär es. Musstest Du das jetzt hier posten, es lindert nicht grad meine Habenwollengedanken....und ich wär ja mit dem Rahmen schon zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ein vollgefedertes GT aus Titan?? Geil, hab ich auch noch nie von gehört
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I road one of these Lynx's in an area outside Laguna Hills, CA back in the spring of 1995.  Was a plush ride maybe even a tad whippy.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2011)

Schön, was der Faden hier für Schätze bzw. Träume ans Licht befördert! Das Lynx und der Besuch in den "heiligen Hallen" (unvorstellbar!!!) sind geile Ideen!


----------

